# top end rebuild



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...=LVI&its=I&otn=1&category=35595#ht_2088wt_754 


is this all i need to rebuild the top end on my grizzly? i can do it i just need to know what parts to buy. thanks. fast answers would be appreciated!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That should include everything you need . Will make a big dif. in power too :rockn:


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> That should include everything you need . Will make a big dif. in power too :rockn:


yeah right now my raptor 80 smokes it. lol no joke + reps


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Would also replace the valve guides,seals if you have it out. Have your local machine shop do that part. You will probably go there to have the cylinder honed anyway. Shouldn't be more than $60. Good luck. Not to hard to do the rest. Follow the ring install diagram close. Not something to mix up.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Just wondering.... did you break it? If so have the head checked may need to be milled or lapped for a clean leak free fit.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Just wondering.... did you break it? If so have the head checked may need to be milled or lapped for a clean leak free fit.


i got a buddy on another forum that can do all of this honing and machining stuff. and this atv was abused before i got it and thats why it needs a rebuild.


----------

